# [SOLVED] Running win8 from usb?



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

hi
sometime ago i read the article here on forum,using Linux live usb creator and then booting from usb using linux distro.i tried it and it was really a charm to use linux fully without having to install it on my computer.

i then searched for installing windows 8 ON usb drive and then booting from usb (same way as that of linux).i came across different searches from Google.

How To Install Windows 8 on USB Flash Drive | Techmell
by using this software
GImageX - AutoItScript

i have a 8gb of usb flash drive.but i have few questions which i wanted to ask you.

1.can i create to-and-from connection between the host OS(on hard drive) and guest OS(on usb flash) just like in vmware workstation.
2.will it be limited to just my CPU as i would be installing drivers of my system and does it mean that i cannot use it on any other system.

also there is another thing,the threads i read,they say to extract the .wim file onto usb drive,in my case i have the .iso of windows 8.what to do for that.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Running win8 from usb?*

Linux uses less resources then Windows, which makes it much easier to run from a Flash Drive. In the past Microsoft has not supported Windows on USB, but it is possible now in Windows 8, but you may not get the desired effect unless you are using a USB3.0 device in a USB3.0 port. That being said here goes: 
Creating Windows 8 To Go on a 16 GB USB-Stick | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog


----------

